# fuse box cover diagram



## mwipper (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi List, my 2000 Sentra SE does not have a fuse box cover, therefore I do not have the fuse diagram. Can someone post a diagram of the fuses, so I can track down the one for the cigarette lighters/power outlets? If you do not have the whole diagram, perhaps you can tell me which number(s) on the fuse box are for the lighters/power outlets...

Thanks, Mark


----------



## Donny2453 (Apr 13, 2004)

mwipper said:


> Hi List, my 2000 Sentra SE does not have a fuse box cover, therefore I do not have the fuse diagram. Can someone post a diagram of the fuses, so I can track down the one for the cigarette lighters/power outlets? If you do not have the whole diagram, perhaps you can tell me which number(s) on the fuse box are for the lighters/power outlets...
> 
> Thanks, Mark



Do you mean the one inside, where your change holder would be?

I can find out for you but not sure if my 04 1.8 is the same.


----------



## mwipper (Dec 25, 2005)

*Fuse Box Diagram*

I am not sure they are the same...perhaps someone on the list has the same model and can respond...thanks for your offer of help...Mark


----------



## mwipper (Dec 25, 2005)

*Fuse Box Cover Diagram*

My fuse box (interior) is on the left lower dashboard...with a cover (that is missing) that apparently has the fuse diagram on the inside...I need to know what number fuse holder cooresponds with the cigarette/power outlet...thanks for you help...Mark


----------

